# 30,000 Square Ft Addition



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

A week and a half on rough. 
They pour in the morning at 3:00am, going to be a long one.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> A week and a half on rough.
> They pour in the morning at 3:00am, going to be a long one.


Who's on pourwatch? Those were the most stressful days of my apprenticeship, just hoping that those retards didn't step on a floor drain or grab on to a stub up to stop from falling over.

There is a good formula for dealing with that kind of situation though.
Wait until they screed it... Wait until they float it... That's when you waltz on through from the furthest spot you can. You make as big of a mess as possible, and leave in a completely different direction.

They will be more careful... Trust me


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha, good one! Me and the foreman are gonna be here for it.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Haha, good one! Me and the foreman are gonna be here for it.


Stand with your arms crossed wearing rubber boots and explain to the cement finisher foreman that although it is not your goal to have to parade through their work, that all plumbers secretly enjoy doing so.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Haha, good one! Me and the foreman are gonna be here for it.


Post a few pics of the pour if you get a chance, bet they will have several pump trucks on that one.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Stand with your arms crossed wearing rubber boots and explain to the cement finisher foreman that although it is not your goal to have to parade through their work, that all plumbers secretly enjoy doing so.


Oh they have been informed. 3:00 am running around fixing floor drains? Somebody is gonna pay!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Post a few pics of the pour if you get a chance, bet they will have several pump trucks on that one.


Will do bro. I think they have one or two set up, last I heard it was one. Just hope the trucks can keep up with them, they move pretty quick.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Stupid iPhone, duplicate post


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

12" storm drain. Fun filled day


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

*Seems like an appropriate time for this one......*

If you cant finish high school, you can always finish concrete:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

They installed the tin decking last week while I was working a night shift. Gonna pour it next week. Starting top out in the morning with cast iron and copper.

We ran over 400 ft of copper in 4 nights from the 3rd floor mechanical room to another mechanical room on the 2nd floor for new services to the add on.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DIZ said:


> If you cant finish high school, you can always finish concrete:laughing:


That is going on the ****house wall tomorrow! I don't care who you are... That there's funny!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

DIZ said:


> If you cant finish high school, you can always finish concrete:laughing:





U.A.til.I.die said:


> That is going on the ****house wall tomorrow! I don't care who you are... That there's funny!


 
I'm heading to contractor talk, chime in on every discussion relating to that with that line as my signature.

:laughing:


Then start a thread with "I need a cement sidewalk put in my front yard. Do you do cement work? I need cement. Give me some damn cement.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Concrete companies bid jobs by cubic yards. If they can cheap out, they will. Means more profit. Everytime I'm on "pour watch", I'll walk around with the main concrete dude with the laser level he's set up and hit every floor drain and clean out and make sure he's paying attention. That way, he's a little more conscious that c/o's and f/d's aren't sticking an inch out of the slab. And he can't say the plumber f-d up.
I've hammered up floor drains that we're 'Too high", only to find the slab was 2" deep where is should have been 4". 3 minutes of the concrete
foremans time is better than hours on a jackhammer.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Getting with it!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

More


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Nice pro work looks easy like they just drew lines on some paper LOL

Are those pvc stubout ?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Nice pro work looks easy like they just drew lines on some paper LOL
> 
> Are those pvc stubout ?


We roughed with PVC. Went cast from tap tees up.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> We roughed with PVC. Went cast from tap tees up.


 Are the tap tees there to separate the ground work from the top out for testing purposes?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Are the tap tees there to separate the ground work from the top out for testing purposes?


Yes, and for copper stub outs.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

15 inch HDPE storm drain


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Working domestic water shutdown to tie in for ER addition.


----------



## Atlantic (Apr 19, 2011)

DIZ said:


> If you cant finish high school, you can always finish concrete:laughing:



Haha - good one.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Our fitter and welder are almost through hooking up the AHU. I've got the lines filled to their valves (about 300ft) of piping run overhead in existing building down two stories. 

Putting domestic water on line tomorrow.
All Med Gas is installed, worked nights last week and we put up 260 ft of med gas pipe in existing ER, getting ready for whole hospital shut down at the end of August. 

Flooring guys and cabinet guys are holding up set out date. New addition will be opened in September.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

15,000 Sq foot expansion, occupy on the 11th of this month.

Move into the existing building to renovate the other 15,000.


----------

